# Is this a 220 plug?



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 1, 2017)

I have never dealt with 220 and bought a large group of shop equipment inexpensively from an inheritant. 

Is this style 220? 
If so, I have a table saw and dumb sander, I'm assuming using converter would not cut it and I need to get 220 wired?


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 1, 2017)

For example...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2017)

The above is an adapter for 110v 20amp to 110v 15amp. And no that would not work. The receptical that you are showing is a 110v 20amp. Best way to tell how the machines are wired is to pull the plate where the cord enters the motor, there is usually a wiring diagram on them. some motors can be wired for 110v or 220v. Some motors require a 20amp breaker and circuit to run. Some 1 1/2 hp or 2 hp motors that are 110 will require a 20 amp service. Some 110v 20 amp will have 1 prong of the plug horizontal and one vertical. 220v are usually both horizontal. the top of the receptical above could probably run a 220v. Or it may even be European.
But remember to check the motors for info, they will usually tell what voltage it can run on. Either a tag on the outside of the motor or under the plate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 1, 2017)

Awesome i will do that. Probably sens a couple picture questions too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 2, 2017)

Here's a link you should have.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEMA_connector

The pink part of the chart is 220 volt receptacles.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 2, 2017)

220 volt receptacles typically are singles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 2, 2017)

The pictured receptacle is a dual voltage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

If you're not confident, get an electrician. Spend a little money instead of wrecking equipment, starting a fire, or hurting yourself. If you were closer to me I'd come over.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> The pictured receptacle is a dual voltage.
> 
> View attachment 130343


I'm curious how you know which is which ?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> I'm curious how you know which is which ?


It's the way the spades are layed out. 2 horizontal is 220 20 amp 1 vert and one horiz is 110v 20a.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 2, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's the way the spades are layed out. 2 horizontal is 220 20 amp 1 vert and one horiz is 110v 20a.


Not sure that's true ... if it's wired 220 .. all will be 220....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Not sure that's true ... if it's wired 220 .. all will be 220....


You can usually break off a tab on the back to seperate the 2 .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> I have never dealt with 220 and bought a large group of shop equipment inexpensively from an inheritant.
> 
> Is this style 220?
> If so, I have a table saw and dumb sander, I'm assuming using converter would not cut it and I need to get 220 wired?
> ...



I would just get a circuit or 2 of 220 wired- you will not regret it.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 2, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> You can usually break off a tab on the back to seperate the 2 .


Would need to be marked very clearly if anybody else uses the plug ... don't ask me how I know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Would need to be marked very clearly if anybody else uses the plug ... don't ask me how I know



Pictured plug in leaves very little room for error if wired right. Horizontal legs on upper outlet makes it very difficult to get 110 plug-in inserted. But then again with a good hammer and some ingenuity  I bet it can be done....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 2, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Pictured plug in leaves very little room for error if wired right. Horizontal legs on upper outlet makes it very difficult to get 110 plug-in inserted. But then again with a good hammer and some ingenuity  I bet it can be done....


I've had employees twist one leg to fit ... also most of my 220v tools came with a regular plug .. not that 220v pictured ... I paint all my 220v receptacles and plates a bright red .. then write 220v on it with magic marker ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> I've had employees twist one leg to fit ... also most of my 220v tools came with a regular plug .. not that 220v pictured ... I paint all my 220v receptacles and plates a bright red .. then write 220v on it with magic marker ...



I understand- I had employees. All my 220's are singles.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 2, 2017)

Pictures of some of my equipment...
Jet 14-42 lathe 


 
One of 5 shapers 



Grizzly dust collector: 




I also mark the number on switch plates and number the breakers to match 




I no longer have employees but this is a good habit to have .. I've wired this shop up last year when I bought this property...,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 2, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Pictures of some of my equipment...
> Jet 14-42 lathe
> View attachment 130347
> One of 5 shapers
> ...



I hate to say, #11 is a 20amp 120v receptacle

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

Just stick a fork in it, if it tingles it's 110, if your arm hair begins to smoke and your hand goes numb, it's 220

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## brown down (Jul 2, 2017)

wiring a recept meant for 120v to 208v isn't smart and I don't mean anything by that but it is extremely dangerous. for a few extra bucks you can get a recept meant for 208v and never run the risk of anyone getting hurt, a fire, or blowing up a piece of equipment. I do commercial/ industrial electric for a living and if anyone isn't knowledgeable or comfortable doing electrical work you should hire someone who is! thats just my two cents

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 2, 2017)

Not in my shop ... it's a 220v 


Brink said:


> I hate to say, #11 is a 20amp 120v receptacle


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 2, 2017)

Have used these for 30 years ... never had problems .. the original ones in old shop was installed by a licensed electrician ... if wired to correct size breaker wouldn't breaker flip if there is a problem? 


brown down said:


> wiring a recept meant for 120v to 208v isn't smart and I don't mean anything by that but it is extremely dangerous. for a few extra bucks you can get a recept meant for 208v and never run the risk of anyone getting hurt, a fire, or blowing up a piece of equipment. I do commercial/ industrial electric for a living and if anyone isn't knowledgeable or comfortable doing electrical work you should hire someone who is! thats just my two cents


Have


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

I think it gets goofy in different places, I actually grabbed one of those out of my box of electrical parts, the outlet is labelled 220V/20A Code in different places may require different types of outlets.... I've gone to twist lock style plugs for all my 220 just to make it really obvious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 2, 2017)

I know my tablesaw needs full new wiring and a lot of work. There is exposed copper lol 
The dumb sander looks decent. 

Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to get anything wired here. We just moved to a rental. They told my wife (I was still active duty in maryland) the basement had electrical. It had a hole drilled in the floor and 1 extension cord down to the basement with 6 plugs in it already!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> I hate to say, #11 is a 20amp 120v receptacle



Well, it's supposed to be a 20 amp 120v receptacle...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 2, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> If you're not confident, get an electrician. Spend a little money instead of wrecking equipment, starting a fire, or hurting yourself. If you were closer to me I'd come over.



Do you think if I loaded up my table saw and drive it to you, you could help me rewire It? I'm going to take a look and see if I would even be comfortable trying it first. But you're not too far for a day drive


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Do you think if I loaded up my table saw and drive it to you, you could help me rewire It? I'm going to take a look and see if I would even be comfortable trying it first. But you're not too far for a day drive



Sure, I could do that if you wanted to, I'm always up for visitors, just need to know a bit in advance as I have shows and whatnot that occasionally take me on the road.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 2, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Sure, I could do that if you wanted to, I'm always up for visitors, just need to know a bit in advance as I have shows and whatnot that occasionally take me on the road.



Sounds good. It won't be too soon. My wife is due anytime now and will be induced Friday if baby girl doesn't come any sooner...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Sounds good. It won't be too soon. My wife is due anytime now and will be induced Friday if baby girl doesn't come any sooner...



Got all summer  Plus if it gets out a bit you can come for a milling weekend I plan to put on, probably early August. Guys bring stuff, we run the sawmill, guys can buy stuff, sell stuff, trade, shoot the breeze. Just a big social event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 2, 2017)

Awesome! My father in law has an entire grove of good hardwoods he said I can take whatever I want. I'm not good at tree recognition and want to get the goos stuff lol


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Awesome! My father in law has an entire grove of good hardwoods he said I can take whatever I want. I'm not good at tree recognition and want to get the goos stuff lol



Not to hijack, but the mill is portable and a road trip this fall could be arranged.....


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 2, 2017)

That is definitely something we can workout!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> I hate to say, #11 is a 20amp 120v receptacle



I hate to but have to agree with the monkey. Not 220 outlet. Should NOT be able to plug 110 into it.


----------



## Brink (Jul 2, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I hate to but have to agree with the monkey. Not 220 outlet. Should NOT be able to plug 110 into it.



But if the 240v machines have a 120v plugs, then the 120v plugs need to be wired 240 and hopefully a color blind primate doesn't toast his favorite fan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> But if the 240v machines have a 120v plugs, then the 120v plugs need to be wired 240 and hopefully a color blind primate doesn't toast his favorite fan


Change the plug on machine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 3, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Change the plug on machine.



Then it won't match the outlets

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

Brink said:


> Then it won't match the outlets


Install 220 plugs on machines and matching 220 plugs in outlets to prevent errors. It is easy, even an old fart like myself can do it. 6 220 volt machines , and by golly plugs match sockets

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2017)

220 plugs aren't as cheap as they were back in those days... you can't buy them for a quarter anymore! You probably spent less on all 6 matching sets of plugs the electrician's tape, gas to and from the hardware store, lunch, and the 12 pack of beer, than one end of one plug would cost this day and time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> 220 plugs aren't as cheap as they were back in those days... you can't buy them for a quarter anymore! You probably spent less on all 6 matching sets of plugs the electrician's tape, gas to and from the hardware store, lunch, and the 12 pack of beer, than one end of one plug would cost this day and time!


The right plugs and sockets are cheaper than fried tools or funeral costs... oh an i forgot.... ggggrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 3, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Install 220 plugs on machines and matching 220 plugs in outlets to prevent errors. It is easy, even an old fart like myself can do it. 6 220 volt machines , and by golly plugs match sockets



Old farts lime you were born in an era where men did work like this on their own. Today's equipment was designed to break and be thrown away, unless you want to pay an arm and a leg for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Old farts lime you were born in an era where men did work like this on their own. Today's equipment was designed to break and be thrown away, unless you want to pay an arm and a leg for it.



Ooppps first GRRRR rating for y'all  You are right but IMO it is well worth having plugs match. Myself I cannot imagine have 110 plug on my bandsaw and having a "special" 110 for it to plug in to. Life is about risk management. I also cant imagine an electrician that would wire it that way. 220/110 plug in is not rocket science- 3 wires. and if yer skeered of it and you should be, and do not want to switch yourself get somebody that can. JMO take it or leave it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Pictures of some of my equipment...
> Jet 14-42 lathe
> View attachment 130347
> One of 5 shapers
> ...




As an old guy I have learned at times it is wise to keep mouth shut. But again it is also an option to open the damn thing regardless to end result. The above pictured Jet lathe- yes it came from factory with pictured plug and a note that it was factory wired for 110. also with instructions to show how it can be rewired for 220. This does not mean that plug in is rated for 220. It means machine was set up for 110. To convert to 220- you 1. rewire motor hook up. 2. install new 220 plug in with proper amperage rating. 3. plug into outlet that was designed for said plug. No altering- or substituting plugs or outlets is allowed-ever-never-under no circumstances. The fact that you can make it work does not make it right -code or a good Idea. Only beating this dead horse because these things can do more than ruin tools- it can kill you.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 4, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> As an old guy I have learned at times it is wise to keep mouth shut. But again it is also an option to open the damn thing regardless to end result. The above pictured Jet lathe- yes it came from factory with pictured plug and a note that it was factory wired for 110. also with instructions to show how it can be rewired for 220. This does not mean that plug in is rated for 220. It means machine was set up for 110. To convert to 110- you 1. rewire motor hook up. 2. install new 220 plug in with proper amperage rating. 3. plug into outlet that was designed for said plug. No altering- or substituting plugs or out lets is allowed-ever-never-under no circumstances. The fact that you can make it work does not make it right -code or a good Idea. Only beating this dead horse because these things can do more than ruin tools- it can kill you.


riding my Harley Davidson in a Texas interstate at 80 mph with out a helmet is dangerous too .. but I do it ... if you have breakers that are rated for your tool and they work then safer than you think ... there's guys on this very web site taking transformers and burning designs on wood and in my opinion that's way more dangerous... I'm pretty set in my ways been doing same way for many years ... I appreciate your concern... have a great 4th ..


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> riding my Harley Davidson in a Texas interstate at 80 mph with out a helmet is dangerous too .. but I do it ... if you have breakers that are rated for your tool and they work then safer than you think ... there's guys on this very web site taking transformers and burning designs on wood and in my opinion that's way more dangerous... I'm pretty set in my ways been doing same way for many years ... I appreciate your concern... have a great 4th ..



You have great 4th also


----------



## brown down (Jul 7, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Have used these for 30 years ... never had problems .. the original ones in old shop was installed by a licensed electrician ... if wired to correct size breaker wouldn't breaker flip if there is a problem?
> Have



Yea the breaker would most likely trip but not before A: someone gets arc flashed or B: whatever 120v equipment was plugged in blew up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

So to clarify I'm going to upload some pictures of the drum sander specs to see what I should do from here.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 7, 2017)

brown down said:


> Yea the breaker would most likely trip but not before A: someone gets arc flashed or B: whatever 120v equipment was plugged in blew up.


s 
Thanks for your concern


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2017)

It's a 2hp motor that can be wired either 110 or 220. Or 115/230. On 110v it will draw 24 amps, that's a lot for a 110v circuit. I would wire it 220, it will run more efficient and draw less amps, only 12 on 220. The only way to know for sure how it is wired is to pull the access cover and look. It will usually tell you inside the cover how to wire it.
By the way, that's a nice machine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

It was a score! I got that, a powermatic 45, a grizzly tablesaw, dust collector, delta sander, a (crap radial arm saw) a 3hp dewalt plunge router w/ 10 bits, a cutout tool, torch, and a bunch of small stuff in a group deal. (A good one I might add) I didn't even know anything drum sander before today still barely know anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

So in an ideal world I would definitely wire it for 220. Unfortunately I'm working out of a shop that runs solely on extension cord and battery. I know not to run more that 1 or 2 things per outlet at a time. Of this was the sole piece of equipment on a regular wall outlet would it just blow breakers (knowing I would need to check it's actual current wiring?


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 7, 2017)

There's an l number on the plug , buy it's mate at the local supply house ...... It'll be good .....


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2017)

I'd hesitate to run something that draws 24 amps on an extension cord, or at least if I had to, make it as short as possible and heavy heavy duty. Double check the wiring and outlet on the circuit you're plugging into as well to make sure it's heavy enough.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2017)

I'll echo what Colin said, You can run a heavy extension cord like a short 10 gage, but whats in the walls? I would be very hesitant to run that motor on 110. Better of to have a 220 outlet put in, better for the motor, safer, and more efficient. Proper electrical is one are you don't want to get cheap on. The good deal you got on the tools can vanish if you start burning up motors due to low voltage, or worse a fire.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 7, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll echo what Colin said, You can run a heavy extension cord like a short 10 gage, but whats in the walls? I would be very hesitant to run that motor on 110. Better of to have a 220 outlet put in, better for the motor, safer, and more efficient. Proper electrical is one are you don't want to get cheap on. The good deal you got on the tools can vanish if you start burning up motors due to low voltage, or worse a fire.



Burning down the house is bad, mmmmkay?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

Here a picture in the box lol


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

I really would if I could. I tried calling an electrition who never got back to me. The is no insulation where the extension cord runs and I don't plan on using it very often. More just to have a fun new toy for rare occasions. I will trust y'all if you recommend I don't do it. I have a good heavy gauge extension cord but that doesn't tell me what's behind the outlet I plug it into

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2017)

It looks to me like it is wired 110, I would not run that on an extrnsion cord in household wiring. Call another electrician and get a 220 outlet. Save up some money if you have to but do it right.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 8, 2017)

Morgan, I have to echo what Greg and Colin have said. Trying to run that on 110 is a likely recipe for disaster.

I'll add this. I'm not that far away from you where you've settled here in MN - about 40 miles away. If you ever need to use a drum sander, or any tool that you don't have or have that runs on 220 but you don't have 220 for, you're more than welcome to come to my shop and make use of mine. I have a whole shop full of tools, including a 16" drum sander.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Morgan, I have to echo what Greg and Colin have said. Trying to run that on 110 is a likely recipe for disaster.
> 
> I'll add this. I'm not that far away from you where you've settled here in MN - about 40 miles away. If you ever need to use a drum sander, or any tool that you don't have or have that runs on 220 but you don't have 220 for, you're more than welcome to come to my shop and make use of mine. I have a whole shop full of tools, including a 16" drum sander.



It's a really nice grizzly drum saver!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 9, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Morgan, I have to echo what Greg and Colin have said. Trying to run that on 110 is a likely recipe for disaster.
> 
> I'll add this. I'm not that far away from you where you've settled here in MN - about 40 miles away. If you ever need to use a drum sander, or any tool that you don't have or have that runs on 220 but you don't have 220 for, you're more than welcome to come to my shop and make use of mine. I have a whole shop full of tools, including a 16" drum sander.



I would like to take you up on that at some point. I have ~8/ 1x6x10 of cedar that I would like to plane and run through a drum sander at some point.
It's no hurry it has just been sitting since i changes my mind on an idea I had a while back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> I would like to take you up on that at some point. I have ~8/ 1x6x10 of cedar that I would like to plane and run through a drum sander at some point.
> It's no hurry it has just been sitting since i changes my mind on an idea I had a while back



Anytime! Whenever you decide that you want to come over, just send me a PM and we can work out a day/time.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 9, 2017)

Probably won't be for a week or two, wife is currently in labor at Mayo lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Probably won't be for a week or two, wife is currently in labor at Mayo lol



And that is far more important! Hope it all goes well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tell her everyone at Wood Barter is rooting for her, and sharing her pain... She won't believe you, but you can tell her anyhow!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 9, 2017)

baby girl was born this morning at 955, 7lb15oz healthy and perfect little squishy faced angel

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats to you and the missus ! Good to hear everyone is doing well and healthy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats on the new addition to the family Morgan!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2017)

Congrats on the new addition!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 10, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Probably won't be for a week or two, wife is currently in labor at Mayo lol



If you're still in Rochester on Thursday come down to the street fair on first avenue and say hi to me. My booth will be there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> If you're still in Rochester on Thursday come down to the street fair on first avenue and say hi to me. My booth will be there.



We are at the Mayo in Mankato or I definitely would!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 11, 2017)

congrats on the little one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 11, 2017)

What's her name?


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 13, 2017)

We named her Piper-ann Marie Mahan. 
She kind of looks like a grumpy old man lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations Morgan! And welcome Piper!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

